# Sweet and Sour Chicken



## danpeikes (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking for a recipe for chineese restaurant style sweet and sour chicken.  Something with a crisp outside batter would be good.  I have both a deep fryer and a wok.  Any suggestions?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 13, 2008)

Printable | Taste of Home


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2008)

This one sounds pretty good: Sweet and Sour Chicken Recipe | Recipezaar HTH.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> will this do ? My Sweet and Sour Chicken Recipe



Baking for two hours seems like an awfully long time for already-fried boneless, skinless chicken ...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Chinese Food - chinese sweet and sour chicken recipe | asian recipes


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 13, 2008)

This is my families favorite Sweet and Sour Chicken.

*Sweet and Sour Chicken*

*




*

Batter:
1 egg
3/4 cup ice cold water
1/2 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon accent
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup cornstarch

Mix egg and water together, add the rest of ingredients, mix together by hand. Do not over mix, some lumps will remain. Add cubed up chicken (not to large) stir.
Carefully drop chicken into hot oil, do not crowd the chicken. You do not want them to all stick together. Fry until golden brown and chicken is cooked. Keep warm in oven while cooking other batches.

Sweet And Sour Sauce

3/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoon vinegar
3 tablespoon Ketchup
2 tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 cup pineapple juice
1/4 cup water

Mix all ingredients together in a sauce pan and cook over medium heat stirring constantly until sauce is thick and bubbly.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 13, 2008)

*oh my goodness*

now i am craving sweet and sour chicken. will have to make some for dinner tomorrow.

babe


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness.... Ol' Blue... You're recipe for Sweet and Sour Chicken is FANTASTIC!! My husband said it tasted just like at the resteraunts, if not better! I can't believe how good it was. Thank you SO much for sharing this recipe!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 1, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> Oh my goodness.... Ol' Blue... You're recipe for Sweet and Sour Chicken is FANTASTIC!! My husband said it tasted just like at the resteraunts, if not better! I can't believe how good it was. Thank you SO much for sharing this recipe!!!


 
You are so welcome! My son has to agree with you. He loves his sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## Constance (Dec 1, 2008)

It looks good to me too. I may have to visit the Full Moon House this week.


----------



## heb1976 (Jan 10, 2009)

I made this for dinner tonight and it was a hit for sure.  I had to make 2 batches of the sauce - the second batch coming out much thicker then the first.  I don't think I put enough cornstarch in the 1st time.  I loved the chicken as did my oldest son.  Hubby said I can definitely make it again.  I am sharing a pic.  You cannot see the sauce - but it is there.  I should have taken a pic of it with the 2nd sauce batch.

I prepared it with white rice.  Looked like what you get at a Chinese restaurant.  I even have some leftover for my mom to try.  She should be so proud of me - I made something different.  LOL






Thanks so much for the recipe.  It was delish!  Now I have to find one for War Su Gai!


----------

